# How well do you know Australian slang



## Warrigal (Aug 13, 2015)

20 words that Australians use that might be a bit confusing. Enjoy the quiz.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jemimaskelley/cracker-in-my-clacker?utm_term=.mc4Bx43yOV


----------



## Bee (Aug 13, 2015)

17/20


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 14, 2015)

Well done, Bee. Years of watching Aussie soaps?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

I only got 11.  Time for another visit!


----------



## Pam (Aug 14, 2015)

17 for me.


----------



## Bee (Aug 14, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Well done, Bee. Years of watching Aussie soaps?



A lot of the words I could associate with English slang.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2015)

Back to school for me. 8 of 20 not so good.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 14, 2015)

Never been to Australia but I got 17 out of 20...must have watched too many episodes of neighbours years ago...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 14, 2015)

I've got to get out more.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 14, 2015)

11/20  I'd love to go there and learn more.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 14, 2015)

Only got 11 out of 20 -- oh well.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)

10 out of 20.layful:


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2015)

I got 10 of 20, but some of those were lucky guesses.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2015)

8 out of 20. I didn't even know ONE; I guessed at them all. They will never let me into the country!


----------



## imp (Aug 15, 2015)

G'Die Might!    imp


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2015)

All of those are pretty contemporary, Meanderer.



Meanderer said:


> 10 out of 20.layful:


----------



## ndynt (Aug 15, 2015)

10 out of 20 and 8 of those I guessed.  Do not think I should include a trip to OZ in my bucket list.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 16, 2015)

only got 2 wrong, so not bad at all.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 30, 2015)

12 out of 20, it is 25 years since I have been to Oz.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 30, 2015)

9 of 20 most of them by guessing.  I'm planning on staying here.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> 9 of 20 most of them by guessing.  I'm planning on staying here.


Well Jim if you visited Aus we could teach you a few more slang words "Mate"


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 30, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> Well Jim if you visited Aus we could teach you a few more slang words "Mate"



Actually Kadee, I am past the "goin" stage.  I have too many reasons to stay home.  However I always thought Australia  would be a great place to visit.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 30, 2015)

Dang I only got 11 and I used to watch " The Paul Hogan Show" too


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2015)

Bonnie said:


> I got 10 of 20, but some of those were lucky guesses.



Me too, 10 out of 20, with guesses.


----------



## jujube (Oct 17, 2015)

I got 14 but I'll admit I was guessing on some of them.


----------



## Bonzo (Apr 24, 2016)

14 out of 20

not bad for a cockney boy 
from east London lol


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2016)

15 out of 20, and definitely 2 I should have known for sure .. been away too long


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 24, 2016)

16 out of 20.  Haven't yet been there.  There were a couple of words I knew but hadn't known they were Australian.  And some I just guessed.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 25, 2016)

I got 16/20 lots of guesses as most of those words not ever heard it . I was born here lol


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 25, 2016)

That's because you are a lady, Rainee.:sunshine:


----------



## Rainee (Apr 26, 2016)

Ahh thats the reason is it? ..well I have lived a quiet life ..    some call me naive so it must be true.. 
lots of those were guesses.. I love these quizzes though you shall have to do some more Warrigal.. any way how 
are you these days. ?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm fine Rainee. I had a hip replacement last August and I've been rejuvenated. I'm more physically active but even better I'm mentally energetic and much more involved in the outside world - the real world that is.


----------



## Wren (May 2, 2016)

18/20 mostly guesses too  and a few remembered from when I used to watch Neighbours !


----------

